# Quick-frozen cake



## Ari09

Hi everybody,
I need to translate the name of a quick-frozen product into Czech. The product is a "sponge base filled with vanilla flavoured cream and chocolate cream, decorated with choux filled with patisserie cream". My suggestion would be: "piškot plněný krémem s vanilkovou a mléčnou čokoládou příchutí, ozdobný s šátečký plněné cukrářským krémem". Do you think it could be correct and easily understandable for Czech consumers?
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Piškot(y) plněný(é) krémem s příchutí vanilky a mléčné čokolády a zdobený(é) šátečky plněnými cukrářským krémem

But I don't know, what exactly is "choux filled with patisserie cream" (something like that: http://jothetartqueen.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/choux-pastry-with-creme-patisserrie.jpg ), so I transcribed your translation.


----------



## morior_invictus

Ari09 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I need to translate the name of a quick-frozen product into Czech. The product is a "sponge base filled with vanilla flavoured cream and chocolate cream, decorated with choux filled with patisserie cream".


Hi Ari,

here`s my two cents: a French word_ choux_ (a cabbage) may be translated as _odpalované těsto_ (ve tvaru zelí - odtud ten název)_, crème pâtissière _(pastry cream / confectioner’s custard) as _cukrářský krém_ and a _sponge base_ as _piškotový korpus_. That being said, you have to wait for some cook who will give you an accurate translation.


----------



## Ari09

Hrdlodus said:


> Piškot(y) plněný(é) krémem s příchutí vanilky a mléčné čokolády a zdobený(é) šátečky plněnými cukrářským krémem
> 
> But I don't know, what exactly is "choux filled with patisserie cream" (something like that: http://jothetartqueen.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/choux-pastry-with-creme-patisserrie.jpg ), so I transcribed your translation.



Thank you! I think that "choux filled with patisserie cream" are exactly the ones in the picture. So does my translation sound right?


----------



## Ari09

morior_invictus said:


> Hi Ari,
> 
> here`s my two cents: a French word_ choux_ (a cabbage) may be translated as _odpalované těsto_ (ve tvaru zelí - odtud ten název)_, crème pâtissière _(pastry cream / confectioner’s custard) as _cukrářský krém_ and a _sponge base_ as _piškotový korpus_. That being said, you have to wait for some cook who will give you an accurate translation.



Thank you for your help. Unfortunately I know it's not a very simple translation!


----------



## littledogboy

Ari09, your suggested translation has several problems:



Ari09 said:


> piškot plněný krémem s vanilkovou a mléčnou čokolád*ov*ou příchutí, ozdobný s šátečk*y* plněné*ými* cukrářským krémem



variation: ...vanilkovým a čokoládovým krémem...

já bych tam kromě toho místo šátečků dal *větrníky*, což je podobné a český zákazník si to umí představit (google "větrník" and you will see what I mean)

(piškot*y* – no, that something quite different from piškot; ladyfingers;
piškotový koprus – yes, a valid alternative)


----------

